# Lampe should absolutely make our roster



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

When we have Pat Burke as our 10th player, why not have this guy on the roster? Should we pay a guy a minimum contract who is young and actually has a chance to improve or Pat Burke, a guy that is a stiff and will never be more than a stiff. He's a fun stiff to watch every once in awhile, but damn. Lampe is the same height as Burke, but has longer arms and is 12 years younger. If Amare goes down for awhile, I would absolutely want Lampe to step in rather than Burke. Just my take.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

What makes Lampe better than Skita?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> What makes Lampe better than Skita?


His name's cooler. Maciej. Sounds like Magic. What's Skita remind you of? Mosquitoes? A Lil' Jon song?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

WTChan said:


> What makes Lampe better than Skita?


He's 30 pounds bigger, meaning he can actually be used to fill the lane whereas Nik definitely could not. Not saying he's a banger, but he is stronger. Both are slow, but Tskitishvili is slower. Plus, I actually think Lampe is a better mid range shooter.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Rawse said:


> His name's cooler. Maciej. Sounds like Magic. What's Skita remind you of? Mosquitoes? A Lil' Jon song?


Skeet Skeet Skeet

:laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I hope he does make it. Lampe, yeah is better than Skita.


But I have NO idea why we gave Burke a player option. It should've been a team option. Of course, he picked it up, so he can get paid. He's not gonna get it anywhere else..


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't see why a minimum deal with the second year a team option wouldn't work for Lampe, since he seems to want to be back here. It's either that or sign an old vet who isn't going to play, so that the league will pay most of the salary.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*BRING IN THE MAGIC LAMP*


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Lampe had 19 pts 8 boards on 8/8 shooting against Detroit 2night in Vegas... we need a type of man who can defend big guys and shoot from outside... i think he is perfect... also we must sign Ruben Douglas... great shooter and scorer... Bulleri also very good point guard.. can run the floor and defend.. makes good decsicions... excellent shooter...

if im Mike Dantoni, i sign Bulleri, Douglas and Lampe... and maybe try to get some quality SF as well in a trade...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I've loved Lampe's game (and it's deficiencies!) since I first saw him play. He's basically automatic from 15-18 feet, and people leave him open so he can get it on the pick-and-pop at will.

He also looks like he's gotten stronger and has learned a bit more about the game, so here's to hoping we sign the Magic Lamp!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Rawse said:


> His name's cooler. Maciej. Sounds like Magic. What's Skita remind you of? Mosquitoes? A Lil' Jon song?


Good point. I think he should make the roster.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Rawse said:


> His name's cooler. Maciej. Sounds like Magic. What's Skita remind you of? Mosquitoes? A Lil' Jon song?


Ejaculation. Unfortunately.

One time during a game Skita made a bucket and Marjele celebrated by saying SKEET SKEET SKEET. 

Worst comment ever, Dont think he knew what he was saying.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Didnt lampe have an attitude problem? He seems cocky to me and if i remember right, he got into a fight with amare when he was here right?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Good point. I think he should make the roster.


Maciej, Maciej Man...I want to be...a Maciej Man...

[repeat]


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Didnt lampe have an attitude problem? He seems cocky to me and if i remember right, he got into a fight with amare when he was here right?


I can't recall anything about Lampe rubbing wrong on much anybody. In fact, as I understand it, he's shy and probably a little under-cocky. So... unlikely.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I saw Lampe play twice this week in Vegas and I was impressed. He is definitely ready to contribute to some team this year and perhaps be a startewr sometime in his NBA career. Thewre is no comparison to Skita. Lampe is a man and seems to understand the game now and enjoys playing.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I can't recall anything about Lampe rubbing wrong on much anybody. In fact, as I understand it, he's shy and probably a little under-cocky. So... unlikely.


I hope so, because amare would knock the s*** out of him lol


----------

